# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Android X10

## Q654321

Всё больше современный телефон перестаёт быть просто телефоном. Всё больше функций превращают новые модели телефонов в настоящие многофункциональное коммуникаторы, заполняющие свободное время, помогающие в работе и даже в ориентации на местности. К таким относится X10 Android китайский телефон с полным набором качеств, соответствующих оригинальному SonyEricsson Xperia. Однако в отличие от продукции SonyEricsson он отличается намного более гуманной ценой, что особенно привлекательно, учитывая то, что китайский Android X10 является совершенно новой моделью на рынке.

----------

